# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Las obras en la Acequia Real permitirían ahorrar el agua prevista en el trasvase del Ebro

## ARAGORM

Los regantes dispondrían de 380 hm3 si la modernización hubiera estado lista cuando la prometió el Consell, en 2009

CARLOS ALÓS ALZIRA 
Los 350 hectómetros cúbicos anuales que el PP pretendía extraer del Ebro se hubieran podido obtener sin salir de la Ribera. Sólo con que el Consell hubiera cumplido el compromiso adquirido en 2001 con la Unión Sindical de Usuarios del Júcar (USUJ) de finalizar en 2009 las obras de modernización del regadío en el entorno de Acequia Real se habrían podido ahorrar 380 hectómetros cúbicos en los últimos dos años.
Esa cantidad es superior a la prevista en el trasvase del Ebro, una conducción que reclama el PP valenciano y esquiva el futuro Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy, que cada año iba a enviar a la Comunitat Valenciana, Murcia y Andalucía 350 hectómetros cúbicos, aunque parece que su futuro es muy incierto.
Las obras de modernización de la Acequia Real afectan a unas 20.000 hectáreas de regadío en una veintena de poblaciones de la Ribera y l'Horta y han contado con una inversión total del Gobierno saliente de 96,7 millones de euros para las obras de la primera fase, las de emergencia, expropiaciones y asistencia técnica. La mayor parte de esas obras fueron entregadas por el ministerio a la Acequia Real en los años 2009 y 2010. 

Incumplimiento del Consell
Sin embargo, es la Generalitat la que no ha dado cumplimiento a la mayor parte de las obras a las que se comprometió correspondientes a la segunda fase de la modernización y a la tercera, la que permitía llevar la red de distribución hasta las parcelas agrícolas. El proyecto fue anunciado por primera vez en 2001 por Eduardo Zaplana.

Fuente:http://www.levante-emv.com/comarcas/...ro/863954.html

----------


## ben-amar

Esas obras permitirian tener esos 350 hm3 pero no detendrian las pretensiones de ese trasvase.

¡¡Quieren mas, mucho mas!!

----------


## Comizo

¿¿Y ésta gente son, según ellos, un ejemplo en el aprovechamiento del agua??

 350 Hm3 no es una bañera precisamente, es la media (creo) de agua sustraida al Tajo.

 Impresionante.

----------


## Luján

> ¿¿Y ésta gente son, según ellos, un ejemplo en el aprovechamiento del agua??
> 
>  350 Hm3 no es una bañera precisamente, es la media (creo) de agua sustraida al Tajo.
> 
>  Impresionante.


Pese a lo triste de la situación, no mezclemos churras con merinas. La Acequia Real del Júcar pertenece, como su nombre indica, a la cuenca del Júcar, mientras que los que se hacen llamar adalides del aprocechamiento del agua son los del SCRATS, que pertenece a la cuenca del Segura.

Según tengo entendido, a la cuenca del Júcar no llega ni una gota del agua del ATS exceptuando, evidentemente, el descanso que ésta hace en Alarcón.

----------


## Comizo

> Pese a lo triste de la situación, no mezclemos churras con merinas. La Acequia Real del Júcar pertenece, como su nombre indica, a la cuenca del Júcar, mientras que los que se hacen llamar adalides del aprocechamiento del agua son los del SCRATS, que pertenece a la cuenca del Segura.
> 
> Según tengo entendido, a la cuenca del Júcar no llega ni una gota del agua del ATS exceptuando, evidentemente, el descanso que ésta hace en Alarcón.


Es correcto. Lo que ocurre es que llama la atención por lo esperpéntico de la situación.

----------

